# Orphan (2009)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Opens July 24th.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1148204/

http://orphan-movie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm...

Outcast in school, nothing like Carrie or The Woods at all? Especially since she looks a lot like the main girl from The Woods. And what looks like a schoolgirls' uniform.

She freaks out in a bathroom stall and kicks things... Nothing like The Hand That Rocks the Cradle at all (same camera angles too).

Freaky child with cold, calculated demeanor. Not too close to Village of the Damned.

An orphan child without any record of her background, from a religious hospital... Nothing like The Omen.

Little creepy kid who causes "accidents" and stares at people funny... The Good Son, only with a girl instead of a boy.

Other than that - cliched music and sound effect cues, boring looking characters, too-clean and slick photography, everything looks expensive so they can appeal to a mainstream audience...

Yeah, I think I'm gonna _skip_ this one.


----------

